# New Oliver Tablesaw



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm considering the purchase of a new Oliver 10" 5hp Single phase Table saw. Does anyone here have experience with the Oliver line of tools. I know the old stuff is sought after but can't find any review of the new line. Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Asian made crap, just like the rest of the Asian made crap out there. 

All they are going on is the name.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

So you have had problems with yours?


----------



## dlb (Nov 13, 2012)

Art Smith said:


> I'm considering the purchase of a new Oliver 10" 5hp Single phase Table saw. Does anyone here have experience with the Oliver line of tools. I know the old stuff is sought after but can't find any review of the new line. Thanks in advance for any input


 
I have a friend who collects Oliver tools and having been around him for several years, watching and helping, I would say that they are well made and will last for many generations. Now, with that being said, his machinery is at least 40 - 60 years old. So, I would find an old Oliver saw (http://vintagemachinery.org/) but skip the new.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I would take that with a grain of salt, claiming all Asian made tools is like claiming all American cars are crap. Yes, some are, but there's plenty of people that are very happy with Asian made tools. I have a steel city built table saw and I'm happy as pie!


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

If you get a chance to try an original piece of "Oliver" WW machinery ...

Jump on the offer......

16-18" of blade eating through wood like its not even there is something to experience.......and I am not exaggerating,,,,,

Problem, I have gathered, is for a lot of ww's here, space/where the shop is located/the electric service,....are the stop blocks for even thinking about a saw of this magnitude...
So I understand,,,,,, and yes, those Asian table saws are light and can be moved into anywhere, all single phase for the most part....

I relate that to back in the early days of the home ww'ers or contractor 1920- 1970's...there were all the adds for craftsman, Rockwell, delta ....there wasn't much competition in this market...and chicom machinery was non existent for the most part....and considered a shame if you bought something overseas,,,,it was all American made.......one 
saw in particular that is sought after that is American built , that is old and very well built....manageable in weight and size....

A Unisaw........

But now thanks to modern technology and inexpensive RPC costs....the 16-18" saws that were in production and built to outperform what ever it is you throw at them......consistently.........are now more attainable,,,,depending on where it's being planted......sometimes it doesn't work.....

Check out a Wadkin PPk , Greenlee,Tannawitz, Northfield, Oliver.....and hopefully they have the optional slider.....that is one fantastic feature....just love it :thumbsup:

If you have never physically been in front of any one of the saws these manufactured produced....you'll be very impressed and possibly overwhelmed at the size and mass of these saws......


You that spoke of your steel city saw,..... I am sure your happy with your saw, and that's what is most important,...:thumbsup: but if you ever have the chance,,,,,,,,,try some of this machinery out that I mentioned,......you wont look at your current saw the same way,,,,,,,,I guarantee you won't......


I get a little frustrated listening to you guys give so much praise to the Asian machinery, and I have to be polite and respectfully shut my mouth.......so maybe if someone cares to take what I am saying seriously.....

You'll understand why I praise the older machinery

All I am saying is.......

If you ever have an opportunity , please check the older machinery out, and if they let you try it out, by all means,.....do so,.....

It becomes an addiction.....And there is a reason why.......

God knows, I'm an addict., for sure...:laughing:

On a side note: If your serious about your saw purchase....look at a Oliver 232 or 270....those are on the small side of Oliver's line of table saws....again these are the "Original" Oliver machinery lines....12-14" blades accepted..

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

You forgot AWWM and my favorite Frank clement, oh yeah they have those pesky bearings you don't like B. 

Get a PM 66, just because it is not a uni saw...


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

I didn't Mean to leave those machines out, my appologise ,,but I am getting the feeling they would not want to deal with jack shafts, pulley systems and tilting tables.........And dare I say Babbit bearings.....


It's not for everyone, that's for sure,,,,,but you never know,,,,,:blink:


B,


----------

